# Views on Educate Together Schools ?



## landlord (21 Sep 2007)

We are considering enrolling our child into an educate together school. We would appreciate any views/opinions on these schools from parents who currently have their child attending.  We would love to hear from anyone who has their child in the Swords Educate Together School.....thanks


----------



## brodiebabe (21 Sep 2007)

Try www.rollercoaster.ie for a response....


----------



## ajapale (21 Sep 2007)

Moved Work, Careers, Un/employment, Further Education/Training
to  Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions


----------



## SarahMc (21 Sep 2007)

Isn't this a VERY hot potato at the moment?


----------



## ninsaga (22 Sep 2007)

SarahMc said:


> Isn't this a VERY hot potato at the moment?



Why do you say? In what respect?


----------



## aircobra19 (22 Sep 2007)

ninsaga said:


> Why do you say? In what respect?



The dominance of Faith Schools and shortage of school places, and faith schools can filter kids based on faith, (if that happens) is topical in modern Ireland when a lot of kids aren't of the dominant faith. 

Friends have kids in a Educate Together School and speak highly of it. If there was one handier for me I'd like to send my kids there.


----------



## Lsquared (22 Sep 2007)

My children attended an educate together school but are now in secondary school, where unfortunately the same model doesnt seem to exist. Our school was a wonderful environment for learning and helping the children to develop. The school depended a lot on the participation of parents, especially for funding as the ET schools patron bodies are made up from the parents. As a non catholic, non irish, non religious parent, I personally was uncomfortable with having to declare a religous affinity in order for my children to be educated here. Many of the chidren attending the school were from catholic families and many did do their communions but their religious classes were held at the school outside of school hours. Also, not a factor for parents perhaps, but the children loved not having to wear a uniform.


----------



## jazzhead (22 Sep 2007)

my kids attend swords educate together, it is an excellent school, principal and teachers have great relationship with kids,i highly recommend it


----------



## Gordanus (22 Sep 2007)

Be prepared to be much more involved in school affairs, fundraising etc than with the more usual Catholic (or whatever) school.  While it may be time-consuming, it is brilliant for the school to have parents, kids and teachers working together. (Even if there are some awful rows sometimes!)


----------



## SarahMc (24 Sep 2007)

> Originally Posted by *SarahMc* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=492059#post492059
> _Isn't this a VERY hot potato at the moment?_
> 
> Why do you say? In what respect?


 
Wasn't it an Educate Together School in Balbriggan in the news, that because of the discriminatory practices of the local faith schools ended up with children entirely from minority communities?


----------



## ci1 (25 Sep 2007)

my sister has her 3 kids in educate together and she is delighted.

they are muslim and the main thing we've noticed is that they are learning about other cultures and religions at school because they're mixing more.

A while back they had talk days where my bro in law went into the school and talked about his country and culture and all the kids were transfixed and a lot of parents that emmigrated here went in did the same.
it meant for them the kids were in a mixed cultural school and learning about each other and accepting other kids colours and cultures with interest.

in this day and age I think its a great start for kids to have....


----------



## cathy06 (25 Sep 2007)

well I asked the head office of Ed together if they could open a autisic unit within a ed together school near me.
Quote
wouldnt touch it with a barge pole
Quote
Autism was a BUZZ word 5 years ago, now its not high profile enough.
Ed together no way, unless you have perfectly functioning children, that will never ever ever need special help.
No thanks,
cathy


----------



## Fly (26 Sep 2007)

Just my own experience...in our local area, Dublin 7, there is an Educate Together school that seems almost overwhelmingly white, irish, middleclass and lapsed catholic.  Our local catholic national schools on the other hand have all classes, lots of faiths, lots of nationalities, lots of various ability levels and seem much more mixed.  I understand that some people don't like the idea of religious doctrine being taught in school and that's fine but I don't think people should fool themselves into thinking that the ET route is more integrated.  If anything, the fact that the kids name needs to be down so far in advance mitigates against immigrants, migrants and just generally against the people that haven't put a huge amount of thought into it.

Also, anecdotally, the ET primary school children don't seem to end up in our local secondary schools - almost all that I know of have plans for fee paying secondary school.  I think ET has an elitist whiff off it.


----------



## angel40 (26 Sep 2007)

My child goes to an ET school, and what I love about it is the fact that there is so many different colours and creeds and, indeed, no creeds attending it.  It is a big factor in our ET that we celebrate all different festivals so everybody is special.  

I would agree that there is a lot of fund raising done especially during the first few years and parents are encouraged to help out.

The down side for us is that there is no sibling policy, so as soon as your second or third etc arrives you have to make sure their names are put on the enrolment list immediately.  I personally know of 2 kids taken out in second class because their parents couldn't get the younger son into our ET.


----------



## RainyDay (26 Sep 2007)

Fly said:


> Just my own experience...in our local area, Dublin 7, there is an Educate Together school that seems almost overwhelmingly white, irish, middleclass and lapsed catholic.


My experience is different, as the 2 ET families that I know are both taking steps to prepare their kids for First Communion privately, in their own time.


----------



## dubgirl (26 Sep 2007)

I went to an Educate Together school in Glasnevin and cant speak highly enough of it. I got the opportunity to learn about so many different cultures and religions and it really helped to shape the person I am now. 
We were always encouraged to question things and think for ourselves. I felt that compared to other schools there was a lot more emphasis on project work and on being creative.
I am very suprised to hear of cathy06's bad experience with regards to her autistic child as there were at least two autistic children at my school as well as one with Down Syndrome who all recieved a lot of extra help. In fact, one of the best things about our school was their attitude towards people with learning difficulties. The school was paired with a 'special school' down the road and we would spend at least one morning every week with the kids there doing sports and art together. We were always taught not to treat people differently because their dissabilities and that has always stayed with me.
For secondary school I had to go to the local convent as there was no real alternative near us. Three of us from primary school went on to the same secondary and were all placed in the 'top-stream' class which I think shows that we had all left primary school with a very good grasp of all of the basic subjects. I did find it a bit hard to adjust to secondary school at first though with uniforms, nuns and no boys! It's such a pity that there isn't a similar model in place for secondary schools in this country.
When I have kids they will definitely be going to an Educate Together school. I think you shoul go for it OP!


----------

